# Membrane over shingles? What is it??



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i got this here stuff will cure all your roofing problems and ill do it half price!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Kind of like the one I just looked at. Everyone else said they could just recoat it!


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

nit alot of companies around my area do coatings there are one maybe two that dabble in it. maybe i should become the town hack... hahah JK


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

I hear there is good money in it! Pay cash for everything, no insurance :whistling.

Now that my computer decided to start working I'll post some pics. 

Notice the nice overhang on the 90#, it was like that on all edges. I could lift up the edge and see the nails in the "drip edge"


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Now thats straight up hackilicious.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

The alumicoating on the shingles is amazing. Not only were they caulk, they alumicoated over the caulking. That's like 15 year repair right there.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

there are tons of houses that have that white coating on top if shingles. i just shake my head.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Really makes you wonder how people can sleep at night, or even remotely think they did a good job.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

Good question. They just care about making that quick dollar.. Oh yeah this coating will revive your shingles and the roof will last another 15 years!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

Resaturates the asphalt in them!


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

its true!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 10, 2010)

If it's on the internet it must be true.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

wooo


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

it was on contractor talk


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

roof in a bucket baby wooo


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

did anyone notice i went rewards shopping last night?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

madrina said:


> did anyone notice i went rewards shopping last night?


What did you get


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

well 125 posts/250 points (which can also be rationalized as 41.66 hours at an average of 20 minutes per post or time spent on a thread which led to a post, further rationalized as a loss of potential earning at a mere 75$ an hour) 


I spent $3125 on a pink screen name

That store is a rip off now that i think about it.


----------



## OldNBroken (Feb 8, 2008)

Was wondering what that rewards thing was...Well, I now figured that out as well as the purpose of all Jwilliams inane replies lately! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

No i just got a better phone so now i can get on contractor talk all the time! Don't hate on me brotha man. jk


----------

